# 295 Poulan Farmhand



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

Walbro Wt 610 I Need The Carb Adjustment Settings For This Saw


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

start at 1 1/2 turns out from fully closed.


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

I Put A New Carb On Because The Old Carb Had Gas That Sit Up In It And Corroded The Seat Area And Messed It Up And The Choke Lever Was Broke Because The Throttle Would Not Turn Becuase Of Sitting Up And Moisture And The Manifold Was Leaking I Put A New Manifold On ,when It Cranks Up On Choke It Will Run And Then I Pull Choke Off It Cuts Off And I Can Not Keep It Running It Has One Of Those Ceramic Fuel Filters In It The Dealer Did Not Have The Original Poulan Compression Is 120 Psi And Spark Jumps My Gap Tester.


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

Well I Tried Cranking This Morning It Would Crank On Choke Then Cut Off Second Later Then Take Off Choke It Will Crank Up But Will Not Stay Running But A Second Do You Thank Maybe The New Carb Needs The Needle Adjusted It Has Good Spark Blue And Jumps A .166 Gap And Compression Is 120 I Have The Ceramic Type Husqvarna Fuel Filter In It It Is New.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds like an air leak somewhere in the system, possible bad engine seals on crankshaft or a simple loose bolt on the intake or carb. Did you replace the manifold and carb gasket?


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes I Replaced The Manifold Because It Was Leaking Air With A Leak Down Test From Sparkplug Hole I Don't Thank The Fuel Filter Would Matter It Is The Husqvarna Ceramic Type Filter As Long As It Is Filtering On The 2 Cycle It Has The Fuel Pump Built In Carb Witch I See Fuel Being Pumped Up To Carb.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you check the fuel hose for any problems, a small pinhole in the fuel line could also cause this type of problem. Try opening the High speed adjustment a little more.


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

I Pressure Test The Hose It Was Holding Pressure ,i Adjust The Carb H Screw Out 1.5 Turns And In 1 Turn And It Will Still Not Run As Long As I Am Pulling And Pushing Choke It Will Stay Running But If I Do Not Pull And Push Choke It Will Cut Off I Have To Keep Useing Choke To Keep Running I Seem To Thank There Is Trash In New Carb Because I Have Checked Evrything Except That Gas Tank Is Clean New Fuel Filter ,120 Psi Compression ,spark Jumps .166 Gap ,manifold Is New And On Tight Gasket And Plate Is Turn Right Way .crank Seals Not Leaking Cylinder To Crankcase Gasket Not Leaking This Saw Is Probably The Worst I Have Ever Worked On What Is Your Experience On This Problem Have You Ever Had A New Carb With Trash In It ,the Only Reason I Put A New Carb On Was Because The Original Was Corroded Around Seat Area And Allowing The Needle To Sink Down In Hole Further The Saw Had Been Sitting Up For Almost A Year With Fuel In It.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmm sounds like an air leak somewheres. The only thing a choke does when on is cuts off the air supply. If you have to turn it on then off to keep saw running, your getting air somewheres else other then where your suppose to be getting it. Isnt there a pressure check you can do on the carb to see if it is leaking air? Sure your fuel cap is vented alright and not plugged?


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

The Carb Is New It Should Be Airtight Not Allowing Any Air In I Checked Screws To Be Sure An They Where Tight On Pump And Metering Diapragm Side The Intake Gasket Was In Great Shape No Tears Anywhere And The Plate Is Resting Against Manifold I Have A New Manifold So It Would Not Be The Manifold I Have Not Checked The Inside Of Carb Yet But I Am Thanking Maybe There Might Be Some Trash In Around The High Speed Circuit Or Main Nozzle Because Of Opening And Closeing Choke Constantly It Is Starving For More Fuel The Fuel Line With Filter Is The Only One On This Saw There Is No Primer And Th Efuel Filter Is New .i Pressure Test The Crank Case I Could Not Find Leaks No Where I Sprayed Carb Cleaner Around Seals And They Are Not Leaking .


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds like your carb metering arm is not adjusted properly or you possibly have the wrong replacement carb for a saw which requires less fuel.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the fuel pump pulse port, make sure it's not leaking from the crankcase to the carburetor and that there is crankcase pulses getting to the fuel pump port on the carburetor.


----------

